# Disney



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Pulling out in about 2 minutes for Ft. Wilderness.
See you guys in about a week.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time guys!
Be safe.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Pulling out in about 2 minutes for Ft. Wilderness


katrina,

I know it's been more than two minutes, but Bye Bye! Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Pulling out in about 2 minutes for Ft. Wilderness
> 
> 
> katrina,
> ...


 I wish I was going Let us know all the details when you get back 
Happy travels
Be Safe

willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Pulling out in about 2 minutes for Ft. Wilderness
> 
> 
> katrina,
> ...


HEY! HEY! ME TOO!!!

Of course its been almost 3 hrs....but I just got Puff packed and was checkin' in before KB gets home and we pull out for the Rally. You guys have a GREAT time (!!!!) and we'll see you when you get back (Chat Room sure is gonna be quiet this week







).

















Wolfie


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Have returned safe and sound.
This trip was during Daughters week long fall break from school.
Thought for sure that Disney would be pretty quiet in October.
Turns out that every other school in the country now has a fall break and the place was jammed....may as well of been spring break.
Parks were crowded, but Campground was great. Saw no fewer than a dozen Outbacks at any given time.
Worst one I think was the 31RQS from Tennessee being pulled by an Expedition. I know that was an accident waiting to happen.
Did my best to recruit as many of them as possible, So hopefully some of them will show up here.
Had 3 outbacks in a row leaving as we checked out.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Have returned safe and sound.
> This trip was during Daughters week long fall break from school.
> Thought for sure that Disney would be pretty quiet in October.
> Turns out that every other school in the country now has a fall break and the place was jammed....may as well of been spring break.
> ...


Glad you had a great trip....

We want pics.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome back!!!

Glad you had a good trip and have returned safely!!!

Wheres the pictures???

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Back !!!!

(hmmmm. Are you supposed to say that to a pirate?)

Glad you had a good trip!!
(The Chat Room's been reeeeeaaaaal quiet.....







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to have you home safe and sound
Glad you all had a good time, bummer it was crowded
Very proud of you in recruity while on vacation








Glad I wasn't there to see the 31RQS with the Exp

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great to know you had fun and are home safe. We sure have missed you this week.

Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

